# Sun Dried Tomatoes



## PA Baker (Sep 28, 2004)

What's your preferred method for softening sun dried tomatoes?  I have some that I want to use in my dinner recipe.  They're fully dried (not packed in oil), so is it best to pour boiling water over them and let them soak?  How long do you leave them in the water?  Thanks!


----------



## kansasgirl (Sep 28, 2004)

It depends for me. If you are using them in something that will simmer, they will soften as they cook in the rest of the dish. Otherwise, you're right - just use a bit of boiling water over them and let them sit until they reach the 'chewiness' that you desire.  I prefer them to be a bit chewy as I think it adds an extra texture.  What are you making?


----------



## jkath (Sep 29, 2004)

After they're softened, mix 'em up with a little EVOO.
Get some multi-grain crackers, spread on the cream cheese and top with your sun dried goodies.
(oh yes, and save some for your dinner's recipe, too!)

YUM!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2004)

jkath, it's also nice to dab a little fresh crabmeat on them there crackers.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 29, 2004)

I forget the name of the recipe off hand, but it's a skinless-boneless chicken breast pounded thin, pan seared layered with the tomatoes, ham and fontina cheese.  Serve with a mushroom white wine sauce made out of the drippings.  I was going to make it tonight but hubby is traveling for work--think I'll do it Friday.  I'll let you know if it's any good.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 1, 2004)

Sun-dried tomato sauce for pasta:

1 cup chopped onion
3 tbsp olive oil, divided
1 pkg (3 oz) or 2 cups sun-dried tomato halves, quartered
1 large garlic clove, quartered
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 tbsp fresh parsley, chopped
1 tbsp fresh basil, chopped
2 tsp fresh oregano, chopped
2 tsp lemon juice
grated parmesan cheese

In large skillet, saute onion over med heat in oil for 5 min.

In large bowl, combine 3 cups boiling water and tomatoes; let sit 2-3 min.  With slotted spoon, remove and reserve 1/3 of the tomatoes.

In blender or processor, puree the remaining tomato mixture with the garlic.  Add puree and reserved tomato halves to skillet.  Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer gently 10 min.

Stir in salt, pepper, parsley, basil, oregano, and lemon juice; simmer 1 min.  Remove from heat.  Stir in remaining 1 tbsp olive oil.  Serve over hot pasta and sprinkle fresh grated parmesan cheese.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey JulieV.....I have all the ingredients in my pantry/refrig. for this dish of yours and I'm going to make it this week.....I can't wait cause I love pasta dishes.  Thanks!


----------

